# A Life Well Spent, but not nearly over......



## Ratshooter (Dec 13, 2016)

I posted in the thread about what to do with finished models, which got me to thinking. Recently retired, I'd like to think I've lots of good years left. I have a lifetime collection of tools used in my trade as a truck mechanic. Then there's the hobby shop. So, when the time comes, what happens to all of it?

I have some things I don't care about, as we all do, consumables, such as drill bits, sheet metal screws and the like. They're likely to go away in an estate sale. Other things like odds and ends of metal and wood stock won't much matter. But what about my treasures? I have a 9" South Bend Lathe that's in great shape with a T Slotted cross slide I made from a casting from Andy Lofquist. Also his ball turning attachment and boring bar holder. A nice set of precision tools. Other machines, too. All in good shape, although I had to work on all of them to get them this way. Maybe that's what makes a treasure, it's something you've put a lot of yourself into.

Our club, The Emerald Valley Model Engineers, has been losing members lately. It has always been mostly retired guys, with a few youngsters thrown in. The old guys are fading away, some have passed on, some are unable due to age or health and some have gone to care facilities. (memory care) This serves to keep me aware that tomorrow is right around the corner.

So, when it comes time to bury me, I want my daughter to put a old and shabby but favorite 1" micrometer in my pocket along with a little money, like a couple bucks. Seems silly, but I don't want to face eternity broke, and without tools!

So what do you guys think? Since it doesn't look like I'll have anybody interested in inheriting my stuff, I'd like to hear your plans.

Regards to all, TC


----------



## blighty (Dec 14, 2016)

this has come up before and i will answer it with the same......

aparentley....... on my death i will be stuffed, lent up against my mill and will stay there for the rest of time.


----------



## RonGinger (Dec 14, 2016)

Many years ago an old fellow that had mentored a few of us passed  on. We went to this funeral and someone had placed a bible in his hands. We all thought about finding a MACHINERY HANDBOOK and replacing that, because we knew Dan would rather have had that than a bible.

I  have told my wife to call Gary Schoenly and let him take all my tools and models to the next Cabin Fever auction. At least that would give other modelers the chance to get them, rather that a junk dealer. And I think Gary is an honest and fair dealer. I hope its a long time until that happens.


----------



## ironman (Dec 14, 2016)

Ron, that sounds like the logical thing to do.


----------



## John S (Dec 14, 2016)

I want to be cremated and my ashes made into an egg timer so I can carry on working.

Tools and possessions ? not bothered as I'll be past caring.
Would be nice to go to the grave with a working copy of Mach 4 but either that won't happen or I'll make 187 before I die.


----------



## windy (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm in a similar situation I decide to try to get rid of my workshop in about 5 years time I would have liked it to go to a person who has not much finance but full of enthusiasm a tall order.

A sudden dramatic turn in my health this year has possibly speeded the above it depends on the outcome of a PET Scan last Friday and if treatable.

Sorry I can't give any useful advice it's a common problem that many of us workshop enthusiasts have eventually to face.


----------



## slaurenson (Dec 21, 2016)

oddly enough my father has just passed a month ago and he was lucky enough (I guess) that I shared his passion in engineering and model making so he would tell everyone that when he "went" all his tools (A life time collection) would be packed in a container and send to NZ- which is exactly what is happening now.

however, I have no kids and don't plan on having any so yes, same problem for me - I love my tools and would hate to think that someone will either dump them or sell them on to someone that won't take care of them. 

Also, Dad was quite the notable around town, he was never seen out of his orange boiler suite and hat, so when we buried him, he was buried in just that with his Swiss Army knife in his side pocket and glasses in the top pocket.. It's exactly how he would have wanted it and that brings me comfort.


----------



## Rex (Dec 29, 2016)

slaurenson, your Dad was a lucky man, and an interesting one as well. 

I'm about to turn 65, and I'm thinking about downsizing already. My son has no interest in my machines. I have a nephew that may be.   If not, my intention is to sell them down to a mangeable number - my 9" Logan, my 6x26 mill, the 4x6 bandsaw, the smaller DP etc. The rest will be sold to add to a college scholarship fund for future generations.   When the time comes, I'll leave instructions for the remainder to be done the same way. 
   I have a similar issue with firearms, having built quite a collection over the years. My kids have an interest there so that won't be a problem. What they don't want will also be sold toward the scholarship fund.


----------



## stragenmitsuko (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm 52 , so I don't see this as an imminent problem , but 
I do find myself a bit on the opposite side of it . 

A friend of mine his mothers neigbor passed away recently . 
 This man so I've been told was into model trains , and my friend says he had a shop full of tooling machinery etc and he spend every minute of the day in that shed . No kids no one interested . 
I 'm  having visions of a super 7 with all accesories in mint condition ... and god only knows what else .  

I'de love to ask his widow if could take a look , but how on earth 
am I gonna go there , ring and ask  . 
I don't know them , and they sure don't know me . 

I've asked my friends mother if she could ask someday , but she's quite , and thats perfectly understandable , reluctant to do so 

Would be ever so sad if one day it would all go to waste . 

Pat


----------



## nevadablue (Dec 30, 2016)

If you don't ask, you will never know. The worst she can say is no, and she may be thrilled to find someone to help her sort out the shop. 

DO IT!


----------

